
Falsehoods Programmers Believe - nickelcitymario
https://spaceninja.com/2015/12/07/falsehoods-programmers-believe/
======
clintonc
These lists are great for getting us to consider our assumptions, bit I wish
more of them had links to read up about the domain a bit more. For example, I
know a reason that there may not be 86400 seconds in a non-DST day -- leap
second implementations may not smooth that second out over a longer period,
but instead add a literal extra second. But I want to read about that to make
sure my knowledge is complete, and I'd like to read about the ones that I may
not believe or agree with.

